# What Kind of Music Do You Want for Your Funeral?



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

What music genre will you choose for your funeral?

Personally, I want this song to loop for the entirety of my funeral.


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

my funeral would be also in memory of DB5K
my family better remember something about me and play DB5K songs


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't want a funeral- I just want my death to be silent.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably rock. I wouldn't mind movie themes either though.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Or


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't want a funeral, waste of money. Give that crap to some research project so it can be of some use, unlike in life.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I've requested not to have one. I think grieving should be for immediate family only-for the people who really care about you so they can cry in peace without gawkers looking on that didn't love the person. I've been to funerals that felt like three ring circuses. I couldn't cry for the person without other people who didn't care and weren't crying watching like I was their own personal entertainment. It sucks. I'm a simple girl and I don't need an elaborate send off. I had a simple wedding because for me it wasn't some big "princess for a day, everyone look at me because I'm so beautiful!" event. I cared about the real reason for getting married. I was there to marry a man I loved and it was about that and not about the pageantry and pretentious bullsh*t that most weddings are these days. I want my death to go in the same manner-quiet and for my family alone.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't spend any time thinking about what my funeral would be like if I get one but I supposed I'd want Jazz to be played. Coltrane's "Pursuance" has a full crescendo of moods so that would be a good one to have on the playlist


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

My surviving family can play the bagpipes for all I care.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't care and am quite the atheist anyway. I'll die and then rot.

I'd like this song to play as I'm actually dying, even if no one's around to see me smile:


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> I've requested not to have one. I think grieving should be for immediate family only-for the people who really care about you so they can cry in peace without gawkers looking on that didn't love the person. I've been to funerals that felt like three ring circuses. I couldn't cry for the person without other people who didn't care and weren't crying watching like I was their own personal entertainment. It sucks. I'm a simple girl and I don't need an elaborate send off. I had a simple wedding because for me it wasn't some big "princess for a day, everyone look at me because I'm so beautiful!" event. I cared about the real reason for getting married. I was there to marry a man I loved and it was about that and not about the pageantry and pretentious bullsh*t that most weddings are these days. I want my death to go in the same manner-quiet and for my family alone.


That is so spot on for me also ....it's like I could have wrote that! I feel exactly the same way. I do not want a funeral and have expressed that to my husband and plan to put it in writing..I want my ashes spread on my favorite beach. I also had a small wedding, microscopic actually!! I never wanted some stressful, expensive princess wedding. That sounds like a nightmare to me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The few people who show up to my funeral will just be in a rush to get it over with and get on with their lives. They won't bother with music.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank the Lord nobody chose techno.
I'd definitely have some sad ones but some fun ones too. 
To pick a genre is difficult. I'd just have some Morrissey, Michael Jackson and Genesis. Yeah.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

"How early '90s rock of you". Yes, yes, I know.

To many they're just that late '80s early '90s band that you loved to hate, and who can blame them at least some of the time, because Axl really is an @zzhole, but they're still one of my favorite bands evah.

I'd pick the "Don't Cry", "November Rain", "Estranged" trilogy, in that order. A lot of their fans, including myself, think these three songs go together. Because, well, they do. Those songs (and videos) sum up the whole reason I died inside, long before they throw my body six feet under. It's why I've pretty much given up, on everything.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Won't be having one, but if there was more than my brother in my life at that time:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Death metal


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

I have this kind of fantasy funeral - a little concert with a really good violinist playing Bach's partita no. 5 for solo violin and maybe some Corelli in the church where my sister got married. No words or speeches. Then lots of tea, cake and wine, beer etc for the family at my parents' house.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

IndigoPena said:


> I plan to be dead before then


lol


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't want a funeral. I just want to be incinerated.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

In the unlikely event I get a funeral, I'm leaning towards Metallica's Fade to Black.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Perkins said:


> In the unlikely event I get a funeral, I'm leaning towards Metallica's Fade to Black.


 I was gonna say that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Thrash Metal on a Viking barge that explodes with pyrotechnics at the end.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

blue2 said:


> AC/DC - Highway to Hell


:yes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

orchestral medley of every smash mouth song ever


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ can you please invite me to your funeral thank you


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Anything by Nickelback


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> orchestral medley of every smash mouth song ever


 Haha!



In a Lonely Place said:


>


 Nice. 



Okhrana said:


> This on repeat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, I was already chuckling from @AceEmoKid's and @In a Lonely Place's posts, but this made me roar with laughter once it started. I just knew it was going to be corny.



Ender said:


> Anything by Nickelback


I laughed, but I can't tell if you're serious. :blank


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd rather not have a funeral.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

There won't be a funeral. I find the very idea to be repulsive.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't care because I'd be dead.. but this one comes to mind.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

!!!!!! Ohhh this is so hard, so many choices @[email protected] DUN DUN DUN~ LETS BEGIN!!!

For a more somberly, yet epic funeral (maybe the casket getting carried):






But then to have a gloriously nice "Last Laugh" xD (Like the casket being lowered lol):






Then again, to have a last goodbye, gotta cross the Rainbow Bridge!(at least metaphorically and burned viking style in a boat!):






To bring it to a close, sink the boat, cover the soil, the final farewell!:






Then there is mummification, for those who are wealthy! Since only they can afford pyramids with their tombs! For later generations to unearth, the splendor of their legacy!:


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I hope to not have a funeral, but when I think about death I often hear Debussy's Girl with Flaxen hair arranged for winds or harp or something.....though I think for my personality, Wagner's magic fire music might work best.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Ender said:


> Anything by Nickelback


Why punish the living?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

One Republic- I Lived. Songs like that.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Mmm on second thought, also gotta have something played on an organ, this is just epic as hell:


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

darude - sandstorm


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Awkto Awktavious said:


>


LOL I played that game :clap Childhood memories!

Anyways, I would want an epic soundtrack playing at my funeral. Preferably this:


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Something upbeat by Billy Idol with the exception of change at the last minute ha, now then wait.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Don't want a funeral tbh, just want them to burn the corpse and dump the ashes somewhere with no fuss. So no music.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't want there to be any music. I have sensory issues and hate loud music. I know I'll be dead and not hear it but I still don't want it.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd like to play some Gangnam Style just so that I can annoy people even while in death.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*None. No Guests or Services Either*

None.

I made arrangements with my funeral home not to have services when I am dead. No one will show up. I wanted it that way. Everything has been prearranged and paid for, for years.

No one to stare at my dead body so no music or priest or pastor speaking or guests. No services. Nothing.
*
I lived mostly alone in life and I will die and be buried alone with no music or people.*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Where's the option for Thrash Metal?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Well if they went against my wish to have my body donated to wherever it would do the most good, then I'd want the Rap Rat tape played during the funeral.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't think I'll have a funeral, since society will be in such chaos because they won't know what to do without me around.

But if it were in a movie, the music that would accompany my death would be a multitude of downward violin/ viola glissandos, and maybe some similar downward glissandos by a chorus, happening above a very mysterious harmony in the lower strings and woodwind section who are all playing tremolo, as I am dissolved by an underground vortex of intense heat/ energy (I'm the antagonist).


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't want a funeral.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

this, most definitely:








Okhrana said:


> Since I like Chopin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Just kidding, it'd be my 2 favorite Nocturnes:











Chopin always and forever.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

If this song isn't playing at my funeral, then someone has failed. And I WILL be haunting the sh*t out of them.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

no gangsta rap, so I can't vote


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

Gangnam Style, and i want everybody at the funeral to do the dance while the casket is getting lowered xD lol


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

This song:


----------



## Mike555 (Nov 26, 2012)

This


----------

